# Fan made Furry Films



## Rivercoon (Jan 11, 2017)

Other than Kaze: Ghost Warrior and Bitter Lake have there been any other serious attempt at *fan produced* dramatic (as opposed to documentary) Furry movies?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Can only think of a short one from the 1990's.


----------

